# What's your favorite Malawi Peacock?



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking to make some changes to my tanks and sell off some fish.

I personally am fond of the following:

Aulonocara Rubecens (Ruby Red)
Aulonocara Dragon Blood (hybrid...sigh)
Aulonocara Koningsi "Mbenji" (Blue Regal) 
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)

What are your favorites?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're interested in picking up some ruby reds I have a Breeding group I'll be looking to move soon.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually I am picking up a group this weekend but another group wouldn't hurt...send me some pics.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Aulonocara Sp. Lwanda red top are my favorite.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes it is very stunning but also very hard to find, especially one from good stock.


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

also one of my favs. pic of mine..


----------



## Peril (Feb 6, 2012)

adrenaline said:


> If you're interested in picking up some ruby reds I have a Breeding group I'll be looking to move soon.


Hi, I would love to pick some up as well if you have any left.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

I just picked up 5x 2" Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) or Lemon Jake. Can't wait till they colour up. I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Aulonocara rostratum is my favourite, shame its not more popular.


----------

